# Technique Tuning e46 turbo vs e46 328i high boost S/C VIDS!!!



## bluejeansonfire (Mar 28, 2005)

David and I have uploaded this vid in several formats, including 720x480 embedded divx

keep in mind, this is low boost for me, i never saw over 8psi, no spray of anything, running schrick NA cams

VIDS PAGE


----------



## BMW_Matt (Mar 25, 2008)

I came


----------



## SwapMag1c (Mar 30, 2009)

nice vid!


----------

